# Virginia Opossum Breeders in the UK?



## random_nasha (Sep 15, 2009)

Hi,

Does anyone know of any breeders in the UK? I am seriously struggling to find any!

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## mouseman11 (Feb 19, 2010)

Bit late on the response but I know a lady who was breeding them a year or so ago, she might still be or know someone.

Louise Halliday

https://www.facebook.com/louise.murray.37266

Think she's based in Swindon (that's where my parents live so if travel between there and london is needed I could help).

Andy


----------

